# Cheapest International Calls



## Purpleshadow (May 14, 2013)

I hate spending on phone calls, but I still need to call overseas unfortunately. Is there a way which I can maximize my minutes and yet call cheaply?


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

How often do you call? Using a voip service like Skype might be your best bet--if the person you're calling also has Skype it won't cost you a dime. If you're calling a landline or cellphone you can get a monthly subscription for just a few bucks a month (ranging from 60 minutes of calltime per month to unlimited, depending on what your needs are and budget allows).


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

If they have internet, VOIP is your answer. If they don't have a smart phone, I recommend getting something like a Magic Jack. Costs about $100 for 5 years plus $60 for the device. Plus you will need a POTS phone.

If they have a smart phone, using Skype to Skype or Viber to Viber is free. You could also load the Magic Jack application too.. The advantage of the Magic Jack is that you pick the number for the device (area code local to the OFW in the states). It can call or be called from any phone (cell, landline) as a local call. Magic Jack also comes with free voice mail that is forwarded to the registered email account.


----------



## renewedfaith2day (May 14, 2013)

For some reason, the low prices advertised on phone cards do not seem to apply to the Philippines. We use a particular card but it really doesn't matter because the cost per minute is about the same. One thing we have done is to invite relatives to an internet cafe and chat. This is much cheaper. Perhaps the technology will catch up with everyone.

Keith


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Purpleshadow said:


> I hate spending on phone calls, but I still need to call overseas unfortunately. Is there a way which I can maximize my minutes and yet call cheaply?



If your calling back to the Philippines it's not cheap even on Skype or Google Gmail, the Philippines has alway's been so expensive.

I agree with many of the other callers, Skype is the way to go if the family uses the computer with web cam and built-in microphone, I bought one here and it works real well with Skype, from (A4 Tech) and it was only 750 peso's same ones they use at the LTO emissions office here, takes great video and pictures. 

I had issues when I was in the US also, spending way to much money because my wife is computer illiterate, other than games, I am now teaching my son and her how to use the computer, the money saved is huge, cost of internet for me is $25 or 1000 peso's a month unlimited but when I was in the US I spent an average of at least $100 US a month calling here or 4,000 peso's and a terrible cell phone connection or it would just go blank, I can't stand dealing with cell phones anymore after my earlier experience with the lousy service and connection here.


----------

